# My 1999 8L Audi A3



## DanRVW (Jun 3, 2007)

Hi everyone! My names Dan and live in Hull, England. Im usually posting on http://www.demonvw.co.uk Anyway, i drive a 1999 Audi A3 1.8 20v Sport. Ive had it for around 10 months now and still love it!








Anyway, ive not done a lot to it yet, currently no engine mods. Its lowered 50mm on weitec suspension (soon to be coilovers to go lower!). I did have some 17" polished Audi TT competition wheels on it, but have recently swapped these for some 18" ASA AR-1's (8j front, 9j rear).Hopefully ill be taking it to more shows this year (ED38, VW festival..etc....Heres some pics of my car:
With TT wheels on:

























With ASA AR-1's:








































http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1135/525356322_618f38481a.jpg[/IMG
[IMG]http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1004/525429731_6047ed3c90.jpg
















































Sorry for all the pics! Just couldnt stop







Thanks for looking, any comments or suggestions welcome!


----------



## Ken VAG (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: My 1999 8L Audi A3 (DanRVW)*

Hey Dan,
She's a beauty! I've been looking for a set of those forged TT wheels here down under since I bought my car (over 3 years ago) but they're rarer than hens teeth.
K


----------



## DanRVW (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: My 1999 8L Audi A3 (Ken A3T)*

Thanks!







There are plenty of those TT wheels over here, but it is harder to get a set in good condition and its expensive to get them refurbished.


----------



## DanRVW (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: My 1999 8L Audi A3 (Ken A3T)*

Thanks!







There are plenty of those TT wheels over here, but it is harder to get a set in good condition and its expensive to get them refurbished.


----------



## ae0652 (Jun 9, 2007)

looks nice. I like it


----------



## Real Gone Cat (Mar 17, 2007)

Wow. She's quite the looker.


----------



## LaXdUB (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: My 1999 8L Audi A3 (DanRVW)*

beautiful! i wish i had one


----------

